# My RCS system had the shivers...



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I have RCS system on a live steam Ruby of a sort. Never had this problem before, but today both of my servos were continually making jerky moves and the on light on the transmitter (I belive a Tx 1) was pulsating. It did stop for a short time, but started back up again. Was this just some kind of radio interference like from another transmitter that happened to be on the same frequency? There were hardly any transmitters around, but a couple. Thanks for any thoughts on this. Jim


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Mine did the same thing when I ran alkaline batteries. A 4 pack Holder for AAA batteries is what I used on the RX. Would work great for 20 minutes then get the shivers. I switched to a nicad 5 cell rechargeable pack and that quit.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

yellow_cad said:


> Today both of my servos were continually making jerky moves and the on light on the transmitter (I belive a Tx 1) was pulsating.


I would ask Mr RCS, Tony Walsham. ([email protected].) Possibly a weak battery.


----------

